# RPN HAVOC scam?!?!?!!!



## ireimlap (Jun 19, 2007)

I had just recently bought a bottle of havoc from rpn and loved it. i went back online and ordered rpn havoc again but this time when i received the supplement it came in a normal havoc container with a black cap and inside was mixed with brownish capsules and white capsules alot bigger than the normal havoc capsules. I did some research and found nothing of a new havoc supplement. But i found some guy on ebay selling exactly what i got. heres the link

eBay: rpn havoc (item 170123026281 end time Jun-20-07 07:05:21 PDT)

Am i being ripped off of is this a new product?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 19, 2007)

My bottle looks just like the one on ebay.  I got mine from dps they don't sell fake shit.


----------



## Palo Alto Labs (Jun 20, 2007)

This was posted in another forum:



> Originally Posted by dsade
> The smaller pills barely filled the bottle halfway, and looked kind of dumb. We instructed production department to switch to a larger capsules and use more filler to make a more aesthetically pleasing product.



that should solve your question. Same product, different capsule size.


----------



## ireimlap (Jun 20, 2007)

alright, thanks guys


----------

